# PFF Cookbook, Drinks



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

*****DO NOT POST ANYTHING IN THIS THREAD EXCEPT RECIPES*****


Post all your drink recipes here. Alcoholic or not.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

#1: Bob's Bloody Mary. 
Tall glass full of ice fill it a third of the way full with vodka the rest of the way with spicy v8. Some celery seed, some black pepper and a pinch of sea salt. Add tabasco and a pinch of cayenne pepper. Couple of olives and a stick of celery. Drink.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

*The Jed Clampitt....Black Gold/ Texas Tea*

Here is one that I created, I call it The Jed Clampitt....Black Gold/Texas Tea
What is it might you ask? I will tell you.....
1 1/2 oz. of Jaegermeister 
1 1/2 oz. of Fireball or Jim Beam Kentucky Fire Cinnamon Whiskey
Both liqueurs MUST BE ICE COLD for best results...use a chilled, frosted glass
Pour Fireball first then the Jaeger.....gives a cool swirling effect for appearance
Shoot it in it's entirety.....Enjoy! Thank me later.....


----------

